# Solved: Best anti virus in windows 2003 server



## Thamizh (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

I need best anti virus in windows 2003 Enterprise Edition.I configured DNS,ACTIVEDIRECTORY,DHCP.

My server configuration is,

Assembled server, Intel server motherboard,zeon processor,4 GB RAM.

Please Help me.

Regards,
Thamizh.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

anything but trend micro haha.


----------



## Colossus610 (Jun 15, 2005)

LinuxHacker said:


> anything but trend micro haha.


I actually agree with that whole-heartedly...

Anyway, I've always used Symantec Antivirus(now Endpoint) or AVG and never really had issues. The main thing to look out for is the Firewall or 'Network Threat Protection' features of many new antiviruses as they can interfere with critical network services(DNS, LDAP/AD, FTP etc), which can be maddeningly frustrating, especially on a server that is relied upon by dozens or hundreds of clients.


----------



## Miake (Oct 27, 2009)

Symantec Antivirus is the way to go....AVG sometimes affects network speed but depends very much on how it is set up...


----------

